# customwovenlabels.com/custompatches.net?



## neonmadman (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi. Been reading through these pages for some time. It's a wealth of information.

I understand there are preferred vendors. However, has anyone done business with customwovenlabels.com or custompatches.net? It's the same company.

Looking for around 400 logo patches and neck tags. They offer an attractive package deal in terms of price.

Thanks.


----------



## ashleyhudson (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you ever end up ordering from them?

FYI: The preferred vendors are only that because they're paying to be that. It doesn't mean they're any better than companies that aren't listed


----------

